# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  toksoplazmoza - snimanje za RTL

## La-la squo

drage naše. RTL snima prilog o toksoplazmi, bolesti koja se prenosi s mačke na čovjeka, tj. ženu u trudnoći. Da li ima među vama, mama koja je oboljela od navedene bolesti, možda čak ugrozila svoj ili bebin život....

Poželjno je da osoba bude iz Zagreba ili okolice, ali ukoliko RTL ima predstavništvo u vašem gradu, onda može i ostatak hrvatske.

Hvala svima koje će se javiti i smoći hrabrosti za tv-snimanje. btw, ja sam probala snimati i vjerujte mi zbilja ne boli  :Kiss:  
molim prijave s brojem telefona na moj pp

----------


## La-la squo

ISPRAVAK - nije toksoplazma već TOKSOPLAZMOZA :/

----------

